# Cordless phone with UPC.



## IsleOfMan (16 Sep 2011)

I'm thinking of switching to a bundle with UPC from Eircom.  Just a question about using the UPC phone system. Presently I have 3 Eircom phone connections in different rooms in my house using three phones. If I switch to UPC do I use wireless technology if I wish to continue with 3 phones in 3 different rooms or do I have to run new cables from the new UPC box on the wall to all 3 new phones?


----------



## runner (16 Sep 2011)

No cables. Its all wireless. You get one with the package and you can buy some more for around 25euro each. They work anywhere in house. no wiring. the wireless modem is attached to the main box.


----------



## SparkRite (16 Sep 2011)

ParkLane said:


> I'm thinking of switching to a bundle with UPC from Eircom.  Just a question about using the UPC phone system. Presently I have 3 Eircom phone connections in different rooms in my house using three phones. If I switch to UPC do I use wireless technology if I wish to continue with 3 phones in 3 different rooms or do I have to run new cables from the new UPC box on the wall to all 3 new phones?




If you don't want to go wireless.............
Just run a cable from the UPC router to one of the sockets, make sure that you have disconnected the incoming Eircom cable and all sockets should work as before.


----------



## irishmoss (16 Sep 2011)

Ask around your area first to make sure the phone works okay. We had to cancel the contract as telephone calls were not getting through to us. Neighbours in the area had the same problem.


----------



## SlurrySlump (17 Sep 2011)

irishmoss said:


> Ask around your area first to make sure the phone works okay. We had to cancel the contract as telephone calls were not getting through to us. Neighbours in the area had the same problem.


 
Is this the UPC wireless phones that you are referring to?


----------



## Bronco Lane (17 Sep 2011)

runner said:


> No cables. Its all wireless. You get one with the package and you can buy some more for around 25euro each. They work anywhere in house. no wiring. the wireless modem is attached to the main box.


 
I thought that there was a once off charge of €15 for the phone with UPC?  Does anyone know if there is some sort of monthly rental charge after this?

http://www.upc.ie/phone/


----------



## irishmoss (17 Sep 2011)

It was the phone UPC gave us. It connected into the modem.

My friend has the same problem, you might or might not get a call it is so tempremental.




SlurrySlump said:


> Is this the UPC wireless phones that you are referring to?


----------



## GuitarDave (18 Sep 2011)

Bronco Lane said:


> I thought that there was a once off charge of €15 for the phone with UPC? Does anyone know if there is some sort of monthly rental charge after this?
> 
> http://www.upc.ie/phone/


 

What the runner was talking about was that you don't have to actually buy the phone from upc....you can buy your own cordless phone....


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Sep 2011)

GuitarDave said:


> What the runner was talking about was that you don't have to actually buy the phone from upc....you can buy your own cordless phone....


 
He said you get one with the package.....I just wanted to clarify if this one was free or if you had to pay €15 for it.


----------



## theresa1 (18 Sep 2011)

There is a charge of €15 for the first phone handset at point of sale. The charge for each additional phone handset is €35. 


http://www.upc.ie/phone/phone_service/


----------



## GuitarDave (18 Sep 2011)

Bronco Lane said:


> He said you get one with the package.....I just wanted to clarify if this one was free or if you had to pay €15 for it.



It's not free. You dont get a phone with the package you have to buy that from UPC for €15 or you can buy your own.


----------



## Complainer (18 Sep 2011)

Or you just continue to use your existing phone by plugging it into the router. If you already have a cordless phone, you can continue to use it.


----------



## noelch (18 Sep 2011)

SparkRite said:


> If you don't want to go wireless.............
> Just run a cable from the UPC router to one of the sockets, make sure that you have disconnected the incoming Eircom cable and all sockets should work as before.


 
I was told by someone from upc that the phone service had to be wireless.....is he wrong then??


----------



## SparkRite (18 Sep 2011)

noelch said:


> I was told by someone from upc that the phone service had to be wireless.....is he wrong then??



In a word, yes.


----------

